# Mathews DXT?



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

It's quickfor a single cam. The short ATA doesn't hold as well as I like, but it's a good shooting bow.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

my hubby just ordered one for hunting


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

hoytgirl13 said:


> my hubby just ordered one for hunting


Your hubby is a smart man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ginger Moorehead*

Told me at Paris the bow shoots amazing. She loves that bow. I was kind of shocked she like that short axle bow so much.


Ginger knows archery and if she says it, I believe it.

DB


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Told me at Paris the bow shoots amazing. She loves that bow. I was kind of shocked she like that short axle bow so much.
> 
> 
> Ginger knows archery and if she says it, I believe it.
> ...


I just happen to have a picture of that very conversation.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TRIBUTE BT 06 said:


> i need your thoughts on the new mathews dxt i shoot 26 draw 60 pounds , positives or negatives i need your help
> thanks


It is a very good bow. but for 3d you are probably gonna want as much speed as possible and something like the bowtech equalizer, elite ice, or similiar bow would probably be a better choice. If you are looking for just a relatively smooth bow the dxt would be a good choice. i would also look at the mathews prestige and the diamond marquis, martin firecat, ross cardiac with the short draw cam, or the xforce short draw.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Now realize*



la.basscat said:


> I just happen to have a picture of that very conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388491



With all the mud for days. All I had to wear was my turkey hunting clothes.:tongue: Ginger sure looks good dont she. Dont bet against her shooting the DXT:wink:
DB


----------



## TRIBUTE BT 06 (Feb 21, 2008)

have you had any tuning prolems with it?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

everyone i know loves them and dont have any trouble.:wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I personally like the Drenalin better . For a shorter draw length the DXT might be fine though.


----------



## lonewolf6156 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Dxt*

I shoot a DXT with a 26" draw and 60#. I have had it for one month and have been shooting outdoors everyday. It holds well under most weather conditions, but when the wind is blowing strong it doesn't stay on target very well. But then again, I won't be in a tree when the winds are blowing very strong either. Other than that the bow is smooth on the draw and doesn't make much noise. I would still recommend limbsavers and string leeches. Some older guys have said that Mathews bows don't need them, but if your ears are good you might notice a difference in sound. Good to see someone else with a 26 draw! Good Luck!


----------



## jerlax20 (Mar 9, 2008)

shoots very well like the ata lenth had to put a heavy stab on mine to get good hold but feels great get 1


----------



## TRIBUTE BT 06 (Feb 21, 2008)

lonewolf6156 said:


> I shoot a DXT with a 26" draw and 60#. I have had it for one month and have been shooting outdoors everyday. It holds well under most weather conditions, but when the wind is blowing strong it doesn't stay on target very well. But then again, I won't be in a tree when the winds are blowing very strong either. Other than that the bow is smooth on the draw and doesn't make much noise. I would still recommend limbsavers and string leeches. Some older guys have said that Mathews bows don't need them, but if your ears are good you might notice a difference in sound. Good to see someone else with a 26 draw! Good Luck!



what kind of speed are you getting out of it and with how many grain arrow?


----------



## brent31 (Mar 11, 2008)

i love my dxt 27"@ 57# with a 377 grain arrow was 242fps. but it was set way low its a 70# max bow. cranked it to 65# now its much faster. havent chronoed it yet.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

It seems everyone now days arent worried about axle to axle length.
Here, the past few years at Shoots, ive saw sometime, more short ata bows, than longer ata bows.

I have saw many people shooting the Drenalin, and from what I hear they love it.

I test shot one awhile back, and I held that thing steadier than any bow ive shot, but im like a longer ata, so that bow wasnt for me.

But the Drenalin, in my opinion would be very good for 3-D and hunting both.


----------



## lonewolf6156 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back until now. I haven't bothered to chrony it with my Carbon Express 4560 cut to 26.5 inches. I'm not worried about speed because this is the smoothest shooting bow. I have even lowered the poundage to 55 and it made it even smoother without losing too much speed. My accuracy is better as well since I lowered the draw weight.


----------



## A.N.T.S. David (Aug 15, 2007)

I would look at the Prestige. I shoot one and love it. It's fast smooth and looks great.


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

I also love my DXT. I am a 27" draw at 68#, shooting Easton axis 400's, with 100g tip, and I chronied it the other day at 270fps. It is a very smooth drawing and shooting bow. I have noticed the short ATA to be a little difficult on really windy days. However, if you shoot any at all you will be very consistent with it. Great bow for hunting turkeys/deer/elk in a ground blind! I love mine.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

since my hubby ordered one for hunting and I switched to a Mathews... I had to order one for hunting too!!!


----------

